# Canon Rock



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys aware of this? Skip the advert.
Benee

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/27/a...=th&adxnnlx=1156690504-F5gIVlbh9NPfHR/uTt8VFw


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bizarre, anyone have the link to the actual performance?


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Here it is
Benee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8


----------

